# Garbolino Horizon



## Karsten79 (19. November 2021)

Moin zusammen,

mich löse gerade eine Angelausrüstung des Vaters eines Nachbarn auf.
Kann mir jemand etwas zu dieser Rute sagen? Ist wohl schon was älter.


----------



## Thomas. (19. November 2021)

leider kann ich dir nichts zu der Rute sagen, aber sie hat schon was, eine mal was andere Farbe als das was man sonst so kennt bei einer Match.
kannst du was zu dem Gewicht der Rute sagen? und die Anzahl der Ringe.
natürlich habe ich auch Googele gefragt , wenn du weißt was du dafür möchtest kannst du mir eine PN senden.


----------



## Karsten79 (19. November 2021)

Die Rute ist 3,9m lang und hat 14 Ringe.
Ich habe im Netz einen Beitrag aus der Schweitz gefunden , gebraucht für 200€
Der ist aber schon was älter der Beitrag.
Mich würde das Alter der Rute interessieren.
Das witzige ist, ich habe eine 2. davon im gleichen Zustand hier stehen


----------



## Thomas. (19. November 2021)

Karsten79 schrieb:


> Die Rute ist 3,9m lang und hat 14 Ringe.
> Ich habe im Netz einen Beitrag aus der Schweitz gefunden , gebraucht für 200€
> Der ist aber schon was älter der Beitrag.
> Mich würde das Alter der Rute interessieren.
> Das witzige ist, ich habe eine 2. davon im gleichen Zustand hier stehen


das du 2 davon hast habe ich schon gelesen, 200€ ist nee ansage für eine Rute über die man (ich zumindest) nicht viel im Netz findet, weder Bj. damaliger Neu Preis sowie irgend eine Art von Berichten.
da wirst du auf einen Liebhaber bzw. Sammler warten müssen der sich auf Match Ruten eingeschossen hat.
die Klassiker an mir bekannten Match Ruten(Carbon) bewegen sich so in den Bereichen von 200€ +-100€ und auch wahrscheinlich mehr, die sind mir aber unbekannt


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. November 2021)

Karsten79 schrieb:


> Ich habe im Netz einen Beitrag aus der Schweitz gefunden , gebraucht für 200€



Du wirst dafür weniger als 100€ bekommen denn die Carbontechnik hat sich in den Jahren weiterentwickelt. Diese Ruten sind technisch längst nicht mehr up to date und man bekommt vergleichbare Ruten schon für weit unter 100€.
Evtl. findest ja jemanden der explizit dieses Modell sucht. Nur dann kann du mit Glück auf etwas mehr hoffen.


----------



## Karsten79 (19. November 2021)

Ich könnte den Beitrag aus einem anderen Forum in der Schweitz verlinken wenn erlaubt.
Die scheinen sehr begeistert von dieser Rute .
Dort wird auch über die Aktion gesprochen, evtl hilft das ja jemandem.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. November 2021)

Karsten79 schrieb:


> Ich könnte den Beitrag aus einem anderen Forum in der Schweitz verlinken wenn erlaubt.
> Die scheinen sehr begeistert von dieser Rute .



Zu der Zeit als sie gebaut wurde(vor 10-20 Jahren) war Garbolino ein recht bekannter Hersteller für Stippruten, Matchruten und Wettkampfzeugs.
Sind dann aber irgendwann in den lezten Jahren in der Versenkung verschwunden und technisch hinter den anderen Herstellern zurückgeblieben.

Es sind also gute Ruten zur damaligen Zeit gewesen aber keine echten Schätze.

Wenn du hier im Forum ein Kleinanzeige, im entsprechenden Bereich starten möchtest, beachte dass man dazu erst 25 Beiträge benötigt.






						Kleinanzeigen
					

Unser Flohmarkt! (Beiträge werden erst nach dem Freischalten durch einen Moderator sichtbar!)




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Also einfach ein bisschen am Forum beteiligen und dann kann du die Rute da zu deinem Wunschpreis anbieten.


----------



## Karsten79 (19. November 2021)

25 Beiträge, das ist ja überschaubar. 

Bin schon mal angenehm überrascht das so schnell und vernünftig auf Beiträge reagiert wird.
Ich bin eigentlich in einem anderen Forum fürs Meeresangeln unterwegs, aber seit dieser Sammlung von verschiedensten Angelsachen, habe ich auch in anderen Foren schon wirklich nette Leute kennengelernt.
Versprochen, ich werde mich mit diesem Forum etwas mehr beschäftigen.


----------



## Thomas. (19. November 2021)

Karsten79 schrieb:


> 25 Beiträge, das ist ja überschaubar.


wenn du mir vielleicht das Gewicht der Rute sagen könntest, kommst du den 25 Beiträgen schon mal näher


----------



## Karsten79 (19. November 2021)

Nur um das klarzustellen, ich habe den Beitrag hier nicht ausschließlich eingestellt um Geld zu verdienen.
Hauptsächlich geht es mir darum über die Sachen die ich da liegen habe etwas mehr zu erfahren.
Der Erlös der ganzen Verkäufe geht komplett an die Frau des Verstorbenen.
Mit bleiben als Lohn fürs recherchieren einige Ruten und Rollen. 
Ich werde erstmal sehen ob ich mich hier vernünftig vorstellen kann und dann schauen wir mal weiter.
Und Thomas, ich kann sie gerne einmal auf die Waage legen heute Abend


----------



## Thomas. (19. November 2021)

Karsten79 schrieb:


> Nur um das klarzustellen, ich habe den Beitrag hier nicht ausschließlich eingestellt um Geld zu verdienen.
> Hauptsächlich geht es mir darum über die Sachen die ich da liegen habe etwas mehr zu erfahren.
> Der Erlös der ganzen Verkäufe geht komplett an die Frau des Verstorbenen.
> Mit bleiben als Lohn fürs recherchieren einige Ruten und Rollen.


da bin ich auch nicht von ausgegangen das du des Geldes wegen gefragt hast, wobei ich auch dieses nicht verwerflich finden würde, und das der Erlös Der Witwe zu gute kommt ist mehr als löblich.



Karsten79 schrieb:


> Und Thomas, ich kann sie gerne einmal auf die Waage legen heute Abend


vielen Dank.


----------



## Karsten79 (20. November 2021)

Etwas später aber nicht vergessen, die Rute wiegt 180 gr


----------



## Thomas. (20. November 2021)

besser spät als nie, aller besten Dank, nicht mal so schlecht für damals (wann auch immer das war, 90er?)


----------



## Karsten79 (20. November 2021)

Das wüsste ich auch gerne, bin heute noch mal dort und hole die restlichen Sachen.
Vielleicht finde ich ja irgendwelche Unterlagen


----------



## Karsten79 (21. November 2021)

So, ich habe die restlichen Sachen jetzt hier, leider keine Unterlagen, dafür eine weitere dieser Ruten, zumindest die gleiche Farbe, etwas anders im Aufbau.


----------



## Thomas. (21. November 2021)

Karsten79 schrieb:


> etwas anders im Aufbau.


Bilder wären schön, am besten Vergleichs Bilder von den zweien, ich mag ja die Farbe von den Dingern


----------



## Karsten79 (21. November 2021)

Die dritte im Bunde ist eine gefischte Inliner Rute


----------



## Thomas. (21. November 2021)

Karsten79 schrieb:


> Die dritte im Bunde ist eine gefischte Inliner Rute


die Garbolino, ist das eine die man in zwei Längen fischen kann? 3,85m und 4,90m?
und wenn du was zur Inliner sagen könntest, wäre auch schön.
und Bilder bitte Bilder


----------



## Karsten79 (21. November 2021)

Die Rute ist im Handteil ausziehbar und hat dazu 2 Oberteile dabei. Nett gemacht 
Ich nehme an auch eine Machrute?
Bilder kann ich erst später machen. Meine Frau ist schon stinkig weil ich nur noch mit den Angelsachen beschäftigt bin


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. November 2021)

Karsten79 schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist schon stinkig weil ich nur noch mit den Angelsachen beschäftigt bin



Das kennen wir alle.
Die müssen lernen sich selbst zu bespaßen wenn der Mann zu tun hat.
Sag ihr das ruhig.


----------



## Karsten79 (21. November 2021)

Leider keine weiteren Angaben auf der Rute.
Die Inliner Einführung beginnt oben am ausziehbaren Teil.
Ein Vergleichsfoto zu einer der ersten Ruten ist auch dabei


----------



## Thomas. (21. November 2021)

besten dank, noch 10 Beiträge, bekommen wir hin  . das zweite Bild, was ist das? bzw. für was.


----------



## Karsten79 (21. November 2021)

Das ist das Unterteil, man kann das aufschrauben um evtl. Gewichte einzulegen?


----------



## Karsten79 (21. November 2021)

Ich könnte den Thread hier fluten mit alten Ruten, 10 Beiträge sind da schnell voll.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das kennen wir alle.
> Die müssen lernen sich selbst zu bespaßen wenn der Mann zu tun hat.
> Sag ihr das ruhig.


Hallo,

ha ha ha, Du redest Dich leicht, ist ja nicht Deine Frau   .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. November 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ha ha ha, Du redest Dich leicht, ist ja nicht Deine Frau   .



Meiner hab ich das schon vor langer Zeit gesagt.
Die nervt nicht mehr wenn sie sieht, dass ich beschäftigt bin.
Machmal bin aber auch übernett und sag ihr Bescheid wenn ich etwas vorhabe "Schatz. Nicht anquatschen die nächsten zwei Stunden, hab zu tun."


----------

